# Installing a Stereo Setup



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

I inherited some equipment: a huge exhaust, some colored hose, coilovers, and some other stuff.. but the best part is a nice 6 channel sony amp, an 5105GX, 40x1+150x1 RMS, so says the packaging. At any rate. I also have an enclosed 10" sub in the trunk, a 2-in/4-out sub/mid/high/full X-over. a pair of 6.5" 2-ways in the doors, and I'm going to buy a pair of tweeters. In terms of imaging and so forth, I have heard that best avoiding cancellation with subs is to face them backwards, and furthest towards the back of the car, in my experience this sounds the best. As far as placement of the tweeters, would they be best in the vents on the far corners of the dash (facing towards the seats, or surface mounted on the doors near the 2-ways inside the door panels? What other speaker setups has people had, where did you put a second pair of component speakers in the front, on the dash perhaps? How about rear fill added to the rear deck. As far as wires, in the doors, under the carpets, best places to lay wires for noise control? Any experiences/input in different layouts appriciated. I notice there isnt much car audio talk on this forum.. I wanted to see what people think


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

this is a performance message board. most people around here just consider a stereo dead weight while i consider sonic nirvana much more important than racing. try caraudio.com messageboard


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*hey super...*

why fucking flame someone if you are reading an audio post!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

yeah i guess i should've posted in the audio part.. oops. it got moved anyway


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

carzoni said:


> *As far as wires, in the doors, under the carpets, best places to lay wires for noise control? Any experiences/input in different layouts appriciated. I notice there isnt much car audio talk on this forum.. I wanted to see what people think *


i'd run four gauge wiring down the driver side, don't run it through the door jam it's horrible ghetto, and if it shorts it'll light up like a candle wick and run your RCA's down the pass. side, this pretty much eliminates engine noise and makes for a clean install, the rest you can figure out, just make sure you do it clean, i hate dirty installs or messy, whichever way you want to put it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

*check this out...*

About a week ago, I visited Polk Audio in Baltimore to recieve a stereo set-up for "el-cheapo." I ran the Power cord down the passenger side (10ga. because you don't need anymore than that) and I ran the speaker wire and RCA's down the driver's side, all under the doorsill plates and under the hard plastic there. I custom mounted 1 1/2" Momo tweeters in each front door, Polk/Momo 6 1/2" in each front door, and the same 6 1/2"s in the rear deck, all sooo clean it looks stock. Right now I'm busy getting custom grills and two 8" boxes made. I went with 8's because they are the lightest sub out and, in 2 sealed boxes, will sound better than the 2 10's that I had before in a bandpas. I'm turning into a huge audiophile!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

I sure hope you are running an amp to your MOMO components. And you will definately need larger wire than 10 gauge if you are running multiple amps...I wouldn't even use 10 gauge for a single amp.


----------

